# Steel legion for sale



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone i have got a steel legion army for sale which consists of the following

3x heavy weapon teams (2x heavy bolters 1x lascanon)
3x sentinals (old metal ones) 
1x command squad with special weapons
1x yarrick (metal)
1x commisar with powerfist
2x platoon consisting of 5 man command squad and 3 squads of ten (so 35 men in a platoon) includes mix of special and heavy weapons (plasma grenade missile)
2 or 3 men left over

the majority of the army is plain metal and the rest in stages from undercoated to painted in various colours (easily stripped)
im looking for 150 pounds but am open to resonable offers


----------

